# Really slow Vista Installation



## wt_lesny (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, i've got an iiritating problem with installation of Vista Home premium i just bought for my second computer. The installation is so slow i can't even describe it. everything is fine until the ond of "Vista is loading files" screen. For like 15 minutes nothing happens then next screen appears an another xx minutes of waiting. I thought it may have something to do with my dvd drive but after trying another one nothing changed. Moreover on my primary rig everything goes like hell. 

The specs are;
asus a8n-sli
athlon 64 x2 4200
2gb of Geil Ram
radeon x1550 (will be replaced with 4670 soon but i dont think thats the problem)
asus dvd drive (in perfect shape just removed from my primary)
enermax liberty 500W PSU

i really tried every possible combination of hardware and almost every of bios settings.

XP is installing and working just fine.

Please help ... give me a clue ... I will be very grateful


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2008)

What HDD are you using?  If it's SATA, try using a different SATA port on your motherboard.


----------



## modder (Sep 23, 2008)

hi wt_lesny,
@wt_lesny:asus dvd drive (in perfect shape just removed from my primary)
jumper on dvd drive changed ?
dual boot?
dvd drive ide or sata?
Hard drive old or new?


----------



## wt_lesny (Sep 23, 2008)

its a Seagate SATA 2 160GB

i tried every port, and even another drive (SATA2 80GB barracuda) and still the same

jumper on drive (which is IDE is set to CS)

no dual boot i even removed exisiting partition to be sure and the drive is like 1 year old


----------



## modder (Sep 23, 2008)

jumper on Hard drive is set to sata 1 or sata 2 ?


----------



## wt_lesny (Sep 23, 2008)

sata 2 (removed), the point is i'm not even getting to the hdd selection part because it takes about two hours. after typing my cd key in and clicking next i have to wait 15-20 (or even more - i took a dog for a walk) minutes for the next screen


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2008)

Mabye it's just the fact that you are comparing your Q6600 rig with a dated AMD rig.


----------



## wt_lesny (Sep 23, 2008)

heh i thought about that but can the difference be so big ? i remeber installing vista business for evaluation purposes on this comp and i dont remember such behaviour and really long loading times


----------



## modder (Sep 23, 2008)

erocker  +1 point


----------



## modder (Sep 23, 2008)

look jumper HARD DRIVE again
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/2407/seagatesata2ux9.jpg
cool and quiet (or similar function) on bios actived?


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh!  I just remembered, but this may have changed since my A8n.  Is Nforce4 with an ATi card able to work with Vista 64bit correctly?  Chipset and video drivers all installing correctly?


----------



## wt_lesny (Sep 23, 2008)

its not 64 bits , i forgot to mention this Vista home premium 32 bits. i just tried to switch cards with my GF8800GTS G80 and nothing changed. is it installing ? i dont know, i started installation about 2-2,5 hours ago and its still "going". The jumper on HDD is removed so its 3Gb/s. I guess i just have to wait for system to install and see if it work OK once installed. Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## wt_lesny (Sep 23, 2008)

allready done, and guess what...still slow as hell. ill leave it tomorrow and go to work. if it wont install after 9 hours i quit


----------



## modder (Sep 23, 2008)

@wt_lesny "if it wont install after 9 hours i quit".
9 hours too long!!check all cable if plugged correctly
if not work at all ---format your drive low level format better for removing all existing boot partition.


----------



## wt_lesny (Sep 23, 2008)

i just figured it out. bios update. I checked ASUS site and found a beta bios for my mobo. works like a charm.


----------

